# Smoking Andis!



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I have this one (as a professional groomer)
Wahl - United Kingdom - Professional Hairdressing - Cordless Clippers - Beretto

And it's great. I did try to body clip with it, but only with the plastic combs that comb with it and it didn't do a great job, but I know they sell metal combs for it that would probably work much better.
It's really light, and more ergonomical than the bravado. The side button is nice in some ways because you don't accidentally turn it off while using it like I often did when I have the bravado, but it's less easy to flick on (you have to get used to it)


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I love my wahl bravura, but I do occasionally inadvertently shut it off. The metal slide on combs are a must though,just doing my own dog I couldn't imagine using those plastic combs. The cordless feature is great!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Haha...when I read the title, I thought you meant it in the good way...as in..."smokin'!" But you meant it literally. Dang! I'd give Andes a piece of my mind. 

Well...not too long ago I got the Wahl Chromado with lithium battery....and the steel combs that go with the 5 in 1 blade and have been very happy with it. I already had the Wahl Mini Arco which I also love for trimming the small places. So, I think the Bravura and Chromado are nearly the same. Go over the descriptions again and I think you couldn't go wrong either way. Good luck.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks all for the input! Definitely sounds like like Wahl is the way to go.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I also have the Chromado and I love it! Not much difference from the Bravura mechanically wise, if you read the specs..........they just look different!



P.S. Wahl also has the Figura and it is also rated very good and right now you can get one on sale at ValleyVet.com for $119.95 and you get a free diamond blade with it too! + FREE Shipping!!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

*Thanks!!!*

Molly MuiMa - I just ordered the Figura from Valley Vet- can't beat that price. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That's great! Let us know how it works!!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

All parts are available for Andis clippers. They can be repaired. Unfortunately oil can run from the blades down into the motor and this is the usual problem. Cleaning the commutator of the motor armature and replacing the brushes is the usual repair but sometimes the armature needs replacement or the speed regulator. One needs to be careful not to have oil run into clippers. Always take the blades off the clipper to clean and oil. Wipe excess oil from the blades before fitting. 
Eric


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
I'd recommend contacting Andis customer service and see where to send them for repair. How old are they? Did you buy with a credit card that they might still be under warranty?
A good blade man may be your go to man for repairs.

Good luck!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Mysticrealm said:


> I have this one (as a professional groomer)
> Wahl - United Kingdom - Professional Hairdressing - Cordless Clippers - Beretto
> 
> And it's great. I did try to body clip with it, but only with the plastic combs that comb with it and it didn't do a great job, but I know they sell metal combs for it that would probably work much better.
> It's really light, and more ergonomical than the bravado. The side button is nice in some ways because you don't accidentally turn it off while using it like I often did when I have the bravado, but it's less easy to flick on (you have to get used to it)


I think the Beretto is the same as the Figura? They look exactly the same but the name is different here in the US!
Do get the metal combs.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

They do appear to be the same


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

*Update- new and old clippers*

The Wahl Figura does seem to be the same as the Berreto- and I am encouraged that you use it for professional grooming Mystic realm.

So- the Wahl Figura came yesterday and I tried it out this evening. Love this clipper and a huge thanks to Molly MuiMa, Mystic Realm and PBG for their input on this choice!

The charge held through clipping all three dogs and I was very impressed with the quality. They are light weight, quiet and easy to maneuver. The adjustable blade is also super convenient. Lily is the only one who gets shaved face and feet, and it was wonderful for that. 

It came with four combs, and they worked OK, but I need a longer comb. I use a long comb to do the first pass through on Misty's and Max's face and head and then finish up with scissors- tonight I had to scissor everything on their heads and I don't have the skill to pull that off well, so their heads are little choppy! That's OK- it will grow. I'll try to post some pictures in the daylight tomorrow- but I am very much an amateur. 

Eric and Poodlefoster- thanks for the advice about repair. Eric, I think you are right on that something leaked down into the motor- which explains the smoke. I turned them back on again tonight and they seemed to run OK. No smoke at least, but they still sound funny. I've had them about four years or so and bought them from Pet Edge with a credit card, so maybe there's some recourse. I have gotten a lot of grooms out of them, so they don't owe me anything. It would be nice to have a spare though, especially because the Wahl may lose it's charge before I'm done with three dogs. I do have a really old, heavy Oster, which works fine but has dull blades. I probably should order at least one blade for it. Doesn't hurt to have options.

All in all, the Wahl Figura is pretty awesome, and I would highly recommend it! Very good price point too. Many thanks to everyone for your help with this predicament.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Carolinek, do the new clippers come with a cord that you can use when the batteries run out? The ad says "cordless and corded". It would be nice if you could plug it in when the battery died. Is it quieter than your Oster and the Andis?

When I started grooming, Oster was the only pro clipper available. I am used to my A5s, completely automatic with them. Never liked Andis...I tried some owned by a co-worker. I bought an early set of cordless clippers, probably 20 years ago, but they were completely inadequate...no power, no battery life and took forever to recharge. I know that battery technology is improving all the time, and I'd like to lose the cord. It doesn't bother me much but it always seems to spook puppies. and it does keep you tied to the wall.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

The beretto can be plugged in and used that way


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Carolinek said:


> The Wahl Figura does seem to be the same as the Berreto- and I am encouraged that you use it for professional grooming Mystic realm.
> 
> So- the Wahl Figura came yesterday and I tried it out this evening. Love this clipper and a huge thanks to Molly MuiMa, Mystic Realm and PBG for their input on this choice!
> 
> ...


Have someone, who knows how, clean the commutator and replace the brushes. It will work as new again. If you don't it will burn out eventually. Oil is the problem. Oster have the same blades mostly.
Eric.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh good! I'm glad you got some really good clippers. There's nothing worse than trying to do a job without the proper tools. 

I have some stuff that cleans the clipper blade but you must put some in a little bowl and run the clippers in it. Then I dry off the excess with a Kleenex and then put a few drops of oil along the area where the blade is and run the clippers again, as the instructions told me. Then the clippers are set blade down, leaning up against something and on a paper towel for a few days so the stuff stays down pretty well. If I use too much oil, it's a mess the next time I clip their ears. It doesn't mess up anything else, just their short ears. lol.

Anyhow, good luck. I think you'll get lots of life out of your new clippers.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Mine also have a cord that can be unplugged from the charger to the clippers, and it is much lighter than the Andis. It does hold a 90 minute charge which should carry me through most of the time.

I have to find some one around here to service the Andis, as I'll probably still use them if they can be refurbished. I probably put too much oil on them last time I used them. I use that blade wash too where you stick the clipper in the jar and let it run- maybe I put them away too wet. I'll keep them as the spare in the camper for touch ups when we travel if they can be fixed. 

The blades from my Andis don't fit the Oster as far as I can see- the Oster blades screw in and the Andis doesn't. I have one sharp blade I use occasionally with the Oster- a "poodle blade" - so I know it works fine, it's just very heavy and bulky- which is why I ordered the Andis instead of buying new blades. But this Figura is way more ergonomical- hopefully it will stand the test of time.

So I now have an arsenal of clippers- LOL! I even have this little pink Oster that someone gave me that has probably a 40 blade in it and I assume is for FFT, but the blade is long and probably better for a Spoo's face than my dogs. I think I need more poodles so I can use all these clippers :act-up:


----------

